# Is 2011 Trek Wahoo Gary Fisher edition a good buy in 2019?



## chiyaanchinnu (Jan 29, 2019)

Hello everyone, I’m new here on the forums. I’m from Bangalore, India.

I have a colleague selling off his sparingly used Trek Wahoo 26 GF edition. Bike is not much used.

I’m looking for suggestions if it’s a good buy in 2019 or not. Please help me. My old bike got stolen so looking at used ones in good condition.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Here is a guideline for you. If the bike has been sitting for a while, you might need to check everything on it. Tires could be toast, same with brakes and cables.

I will get you going though.

https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/searchlistingdetail.aspx?id=3075780


----------



## chiyaanchinnu (Jan 29, 2019)

jcd46 said:


> Here is a guideline for you. If the bike has been sitting for a while, you might need to check everything on it. Tires could be toast, same with brakes and cables.
> 
> I will get you going though.
> 
> https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/searchlistingdetail.aspx?id=3075780


Thanks @jcd46. It currently looks as it's in below pictures. I'm totally in a confused state if it makes any sense to buy this bike in 2019. He had bought this in 2013. Almost 6 years old bike. But as far as the looks goes, it's maintained very well.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

It looks clean enough. #1 thing to think about is - does it fit you properly, is it your size? 

From there is up to you, if that's all the budget you have then go for it (if it fits) until you can save and get something nicer/newer. How much does he want for it?


----------



## chiyaanchinnu (Jan 29, 2019)

jcd46 said:


> It looks clean enough. #1 thing to think about is - does it fit you properly, is it your size?
> 
> From there is up to you, if that's all the budget you have then go for it (if it fits) until you can save and get something nicer/newer. How much does he want for it?


Frame size is 17.5 which fits my height of 5' 8". When converted from INR to USD, he's expecting $308 for this one. Feels a bit high for a 6 year old bike. Anyway I'll pay a visit and decide if I have to go with this one or not. Thanks a lot for the help buddy.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Nothing visibly wrong with that bike. It even looks like the original tires which means pretty low mileage. It's not an expensive one, with no damping fork, but everything on it should work ok. I like bikes like this, they are ideal bikes if you want to own a bike for everything and not for drive-to-trail mountain biking as a hobby to itself. It will fit a variety of accessories like racks, kid seats, trailers, and it will go on any car rack or parking. The components are all standard as can be and it will be decades until you can't find spares or upgrades. I even like the blue.

If he got it in 2013 it was old stock and he got a deal, or he's the second owner. His asking price is nearly half of USA MSRP and does seem high in that case. Here in the States you can get a similar bike, brand new for $3-400 from Bikes Direct, though without the Trek name brand or dealer support. If he were a Craigslist seller I'd haggle but with a friend that's harder if you still want to be friends afterward. But is there a higher value for American bikes in India?

I wonder what happens to Bicycle Blue Book now that Performance / Nashbar is dying.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

The bike is good. Simple to maintain and operate. Nothing fancy about it, and it's reliable.

If it was in near new condition, I'd expect to pay $250 for it. That assumes everything works the way it's supposed to, well maintained, and no excessive wear. If not, that price goes down to $150.

With this specific bike, it looks like there is a lot of wear on the brake rotors which leads me to believe it has been used quite a bit. If you can see an actual ridge on the rotors where the brake pads rub, it's been used a lot and should reflect that 150-200 price tag. And hydraulic brakes that are this old will need bled if not already done. Easy job to do. Only takes a couple cheap syringes and $5 of mineral oil.


----------

